# chest training hits delts/tris more then chest



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

As above really, I dont feel im hitting the pecs as much as I should be. I have rc issues already which doesnt help but im wondering if maybe something simple like an optimal incline/decline angle or grip width?

Im also going to try some sets of super slow reps next week after pre exhausting on flys.

Any more tips ?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Try dumbbell hammer presses,palms facing eachother.I guarantee you will be using chest instead of delts.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

gearchange said:


> Try dumbbell hammer presses,palms facing eachother.I guarantee you will be using chest instead of delts.


I will try this on Monday, I too feel like my triceps and delts are doing too much of the pressing


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

UkWardy said:


> I will try this on Monday, I too feel like my triceps and delts are doing too much of the pressing


Its hard to get the technique right on chest press,I used this to get a feel for my chest and it enabled me to target the muscle.

Most people get caught up just using their arms and as they fatigue the bar wanders up and the delts do all the work,Then you get stuck at a poor level.


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

gearchange said:


> Its hard to get the technique right on chest press,I used this to get a feel for my chest and it enabled me to target the muscle.
> 
> Most people get caught up just using their arms and as they fatigue the bar wanders up and the delts do all the work,Then you get stuck at a poor level.


Interesting hearing your thoughts, what do you think about ROM for bench. Until recently I've always done a full rom but now I'm trying out performing just the bottom half of the lift for the first 5ish reps then finish the last couple reps with a full rom. I figure the top half of the lift uses mostly tris and performing just the bottom I keep more tension on the pecs. Any benefit here or am I over thinking?


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

Hudson said:


> Interesting hearing your thoughts, what do you think about ROM for bench. Until recently I've always done a full rom but now I'm trying out performing just the bottom half of the lift for the first 5ish reps then finish the last couple reps with a full rom. I figure the top half of the lift uses mostly tris and performing just the bottom I keep more tension on the pecs. Any benefit here or am I over thinking?


Yes this is defintely the correct method in my opinion. I've implemented this method to all pressing movements that i don't want triceps to be involved in. E.g chest dips, shoulder press, bench press, dumbell press etc.


----------



## Lette (Aug 22, 2013)

I use this tip

Works great for me.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

This might be useful

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/training/benching-with-the-pecs.html/


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Hudson said:


> Interesting hearing your thoughts, what do you think about ROM for bench. Until recently I've always done a full rom but now I'm trying out performing just the bottom half of the lift for the first 5ish reps then finish the last couple reps with a full rom. I figure the top half of the lift uses mostly tris and performing just the bottom I keep more tension on the pecs. Any benefit here or am I over thinking?


This method does work,you will find most of the top pros do this.There is a downfall with it though,and that it tendon issues from not doing full rom.It is easy to get accustomed to (half reps),which is what they are and then you lose the ability to lock out and end up with arms that are always bent.Many of my friends have fallen in this hole and now look like apes when they are standing straight..

People use the excuse of keeping the muscle under tension (which it does) if you already have a well developed chest,otherwise its just cheating..Put it this way I can rep 15 out at 140k doing that but only 10 at full rom.

If you want to keep things under pressure ,paused reps are what you should use.


----------



## gettingthere88 (Oct 22, 2014)

i suppose with pressing movements you will always use your shoulders and triceps , to isolate the chest more, reduce the weight, bring it down nice and slow keep it an inch off the chest hold for 3-5 secs and power up, alternatively dont lock out at the top to keep tension on chest, play around with diff angles and diff movements.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

surely if your pre exhausting with flys, when you come to bench your chest is gonna be knackered and your delts & tris will take over ?


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

I use a 1/4 method 1 second positive and 4 second negative, do this while trying to push your hands together on the negative if you know what I mean. grip the bar and push hands together without moving them, imagine your squeezing a ball with both hands really hits my chest


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I find lowering the weight and focusing on contracting the muscle throughout the full rep works very well. When doing barbell chest movements try and push your hands together. Obviously don't move your hands just apply a little I wards pressure on both phases of the lift. Your chest will be pumped after a few sets.


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks guus some helpful tips to try there, il give them a bash this month and report back


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

For me holding the bar in line with or below my nipples hits my pecs more than front delts, above hits my front delts more than my pecs.. try lower weight and really concentrate on using your pecs


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

imagine at the top of the movement squeezing elbows in towards each other helps me


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Take your thumbs out of the equation, gripping the bar brings arms into play


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Lower bar (or dumbbells) slowly, focus on contracting the chest at all times

Pause for a second then press when under max tension (which should be about an inch or less off your chest, give or take), squeeze chest at top of rep before lowering again

When chest tires during a rep, use triceps briefly until chest can push again

If triceps are taking over a rep, end set after that rep

Add close grip bench, pin presses, dips to improve tricep strength

Also mix up main bench exercise - dumbells/barbell, flat/incline


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

gearchange said:


> Try dumbbell hammer presses,palms facing eachother.I guarantee you will be using chest instead of delts.



View attachment 160906


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

lower the weight, turn off your ego, and do some real quality reps and work on your mind muscle connection

best bodybuilding advice i can give. it isnt about how much u can bench its about what you look like, nobody cares how much u can bench


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Pause in the hole for 3 seconds and squeeze your shoulder blades together.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

night06 said:


> lower the weight, turn off your ego, and do some real quality reps and work on your mind muscle connection
> 
> best bodybuilding advice i can give. it isnt about how much u can bench its about what you look like, nobody cares how much u can bench


Vic Costa talks about this a lot and same for @EpicSquats thread on lat pulldowns, people just dont look what muscles are been used to perform the exercise.


----------



## Stevenstrain86 (Sep 17, 2014)

Easy, pre-exhaust! Flies first! My training partner & I did GVT (10x10) on the peck deck before we did our presses and it changed it up nicely. So isolators before compounds. Anterior deltoid and triceps are small muscles compared to chest and will fatigue quicker.

Whether you isolate the chest before or after your presses does make a difference, by isolating first you fatigue, trigger, engage the chest for the big movements to come.

Partial reps are another obvious way to focus more on the chest during presses. As you press a barbell to the top near lockout the shoulders and arms come into play, whereas the chest is more focused when the bar is touching your chest up to roughly the half way point. This is why all the pros emphasise partials, they want to focus on the chest when bench pressing and keep their delts and tris out of the exercise. Ronnie Coleman is a prime example, but to be fair all of them nearly do it. I for one am against it though. I believe in full ROM all day long, but that's just what works for me


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Retract the scapula when you bench


----------

